# What do you use to Polish and Shine your Bimmer's Interior??



## sclera2000 (Mar 15, 2006)

If I put Crisco (LOL) on my dash... when summer rolls around I'll have the "fried dash" look..... and it will be a fried dash. I'm not looking to cook my car... just to clean it. haha.
You know.. I just noticed that the Wurth Cockpit Care Interior Dash Polish actually took the "dry" look away. Even though it took 4 applications, its now kinda permanent... with all the sun bathing it gets. It also seems to work well on the leatherette seats... but I know theres better stuff out there for seats.


----------



## racer1 (Mar 26, 2006)

sclera2000 said:


> If I put Crisco (LOL) on my dash... when summer rolls around I'll have the "fried dash" look..... and it will be a fried dash. I'm not looking to cook my car... just to clean it. haha.
> You know.. I just noticed that the Wurth Cockpit Care Interior Dash Polish actually took the "dry" look away. Even though it took 4 applications, its now kinda permanent... with all the sun bathing it gets. It also seems to work well on the leatherette seats... but I know theres better stuff out there for seats.


For the seats, I use Bacon fat


----------



## DRWWE (Jan 19, 2004)

I keep a California Dash Duster under my seat and use it often. I hate dust.

On the interior vinyl I use 303 aerospace protectant--makes everything look great, is not shiny, does not attract dust, and is supposed to provide UV protection. It goes on the dash, doors, door trim, gas/brake pedal.

On the wood trim I use Meguiar's clear plastic detailer and a microfiber towel since it does have a plastic coating. That does give it a shine but I like that. 

The leather gets Leatherique. I've found nothing better. Again, not shiny.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Another comment about dashes and vinyl protecting: 
303 aerospace protectant - easy to purchase and provides a beautiful matte finish plus UV protection. 
If you already have the Einszett products, by all means use them, they're wonderful too.
As for the Armourall, save it for the wheelwells and tires just don't use it on the interior.
-John C.


----------



## Heatseeker (Dec 3, 2005)

I've been using the products that BMW offers at their dealerships from the very beginning to clean my dash and seats. In my opinion they're the best option.


----------



## dirsh (Apr 10, 2006)

303 aerospace protectant for dash

Lexol to clean leather and Leatherique to condition


here's a tip I learned from a fanatic: If your seatbelt isn't retracting like it used to, pull it out all the way, and spray some 303 on it to lube the rollers.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Griots Interior cleaner, followed up by Griots Vinyl and Rubber dressing. Just spent 2 hours doing my interior yesterday. :thumbup:


----------



## GearFreak (May 31, 2006)

*Zymol only, period!:thumbup:*

Zymol only, period!:thumbup: 
Zymol is all-natural no harsh petrol chemicals and fumes.

Use 
Zymol: Vinyl - conditioner for dashboard
Zymol: Leather Cleaner
Zymol: Treat - leather conditioner

Or 
303 Aerospace Protectant

And buff with a 100% cotton towel, 
And get a Zymol: Microwipe, it is (rubber/nylon) not microfiber polyester to clean the dust off, keep in glove box.

Question?
Want to detail and protect the new Aluminum trim on a BMW E90, what do U recommend; there is no clear coat?
I was told by Zymol HD-Cleanse.

Also I want to protect the gage cluster screen. I have for my computer screens and electronics Klear Screen, but I like all-natural eco friendly products. Zymol makes Screen Clean Polish and Wax has anybody tried it?


----------



## eric77 (Mar 8, 2006)

303 aerospace protectant is great on vinyl


----------

